# Me Or Clinton. Me Or Trump.



## Flanders

*A strategy of voting simply to defeat Hillary Clinton is a big mistake:* 

“If you’re not supporting Trump, you’re supporting Hillary,” Viguerie said. “The idea of hiding behind euphemisms like being a spoiler, that means you’re supporting Hillary.”​
Conservative icon: It's Trump or 'we lose our country'
       Posted By Greg Corombos On 06/08/2016 @ 7:57 pm

Conservative icon: It’s Trump or ‘we lose our country’​
*“If you do not vote for me you get the Democrat.”*​
*John McCain tried it. Mitt Romney tried it. They both lost to the same nobody outta nuttin. Establishment Republicans never seem to learn that:

1. Americans always know what they are against without having to be told.

2. Americans always know what they are for.

Tea Partiers also know that ever since the LBJ years the Republican party has been Democrat-lite  with no intention of bringing the country back to conservative ideals. 

Beginning with LBJ, establishment Republicans took part in everything that went wrong.  “Bipartisan Death by Inches” is the shovel that began digging the country’s grave. If Trump keeps digging he might just as well post a message on Facebook telling every Tea Party conservative to stay home because he does not need them. 

Incidentally, has anyone noticed that Hillary is campaigning on “Vote for me or you get Donald Trump.” In Hillary’s case running against Trump is her only option because she cannot run on her record. She cannot run on the president’s failed domestic and foreign policies, and she sure as hell cannot run on liberalism’s utopian promises. On the other hand, Donald Trump has plenty to run on in addition to running against Hillary personally. 

Finally, Donald Trump talked a good game to date. Let’s see if he follows through from now until November 6. A good-faith down payment to Tea Partiers would help. Promise something solid that does not require Congress’ approval instead repeating campaign rhetoric. *


----------



## Militants

Flanders said:


> *A strategy of voting simply to defeat Hillary Clinton is a big mistake:*
> 
> “If you’re not supporting Trump, you’re supporting Hillary,” Viguerie said. “The idea of hiding behind euphemisms like being a spoiler, that means you’re supporting Hillary.”
> 
> Conservative icon: It’s Trump or ‘we lose our country’​
> ​
> *John McCain tried it. Mitt Romney tried it. They both lost to the same nobody outta nuttin. Establishment Republicans never seem to learn that:
> *



Good.

Booth McCain and Mitt Romney trying on Barack Obama off course.


----------



## Valerie

MILLIONS UPON MILLIONS of primary voters are voting FOR HILLARY 



*“I don’t think there’s ever been someone so qualified to hold this office”*

...said The President of the United States of America ^


----------



## Valerie

*Praise for Hillary Clinton*
*PRAISE FROM:*
REPUBLICANS
DEMOCRATS
FOREIGN LEADERS
FAMOUS PEOPLE
PRESS
EXPERTS
BUSINESS LEADERS


----------



## Valerie

_Run Hillary, Run," say the women of the Senate.


All the female Democrats in the Senate have jumped on the "Hillary for President" bandwagon — even though some of the liberal lady lawmakers on Team Hill are thought to have presidential ambitions of their own come 2016.


The group of 16, reportedly led by veteran Sen. Barbara Boxer (D-Calif.) lended their signatures to the note, encouraging their former colleague to try again for the White House._

Women Dems of the Senate endorse Hillary Clinton for President


_
"All all of the women — Democratic women I should say — of the Senate urged Hillary Clinton to run, and I hope she does. Hillary is terrific," Warren said._

_Elizabeth Warren: I hope Hillary Clinton runs for president_


----------



## Valerie

_Though one of their own -- Vermont Sen. Bernie Sanders -- is running against Hillary Clinton, many of his Senate colleagues have lined up behind the former secretary of state._



With months of the campaign past,* 40 of the 46 of senators who caucus with the Democrats have endorsed Clinton.*



Here is the latest list of senators backing Clinton, who herself served in the chamber for eight years, starting in 2001:

*Sen. Michael Bennet of Colorado --* The Colorado Democrat endorsed Clinton when he agreed to be a top member of her Colorado leadership team.
*Sen. Tammy Baldwin of Wisconsin* *--* Signed a letter with all other female senators backing a Clinton run.
*Sen. Richard Blumenthal of Connecticut --* Told CNN at a 2014 University of Connecticut event that he "would support her when and if she" runs.
*Sen. Cory Booker of New Jersey --* Booker gushed about Clinton's qualifications in an NBC News interview. "There are few candidates in history who are as qualified or ready for the job of president as Hillary Clinton. I'm excited about her candidacy and her vision for our country," Booker said.
*Sen. Barbara Boxer of California --* Signed a letter with all other female senators backing a Clinton run.
*Sen. Sherrod Brown of Ohio --* Endorsed Clinton in late October, telling reporters in Ohio that she is the best person to keep the state moving forward.
*Sen. Maria Cantwell of Washington -- *Signed a letter with all other female senators backing a Clinton run.
*Sen. Ben Cardin of Maryland --* Headlined a December 2014 fundraiser organized by Ready for Hillary.
*Sen. Thomas Carper of Delaware --* After homestate favorite Vice President Joe Biden declined to run, Carper issued a statement endorsing Clinton. "Nearly 15 years ago, Hillary and I were elected to the United States Senate together, and since then I've had the joy and privilege of wishing my friend a happy birthday each year on October 26th. When I called her today, I had the opportunity to deliver a unique birthday message -- that I am proud to endorse her as the next Democratic nominee for President," he said.
*Sen. Bob Casey of Pennsylvania --* At a 2014 event in Philadelphia, Casey told CNN that it was too early to talk about Clinton 2016. "I'm not going to get into that," he said. But after Clinton announced her run, he emailed supporters to say, "Having served with her in the Senate, I know she has always been a strong advocate for the middle class and I'm confident she will work tirelessly to ensure that Pennsylvania families have the chance to get ahead and stay ahead."
*Sen. Chris Coons of Delaware --* Announced on CNN's "New Day" on November 10 that he was backing Clinton, several weeks after Biden announced he wasn't running.
*Sen. Joe Donnelly of Indiana -- *Said in a November 13, 2015 statement "Hoosiers deserve and advocate for middle- and working-class families in their next president."
*Sen. Dick Durbin of Illinois --* Headlined a June 2014 fundraiser organized by Ready for Hillary.
*Sen. Dianne Feinstein of California --* Signed a letter with all other female senators backing a Clinton run.
*Sen. Al Franken of Minnesota --* The senator told MSNBC this in December 2014: "I think that I'm ready for Hillary. I think that we've not had someone this experienced, this tough, and she's very, very impressive." Franken has also expressed support through Ready for Hillary.
*Sen. Kirsten Gillibrand of New York --* Signed a letter with all other female senators backing a Clinton run.
*Sen. Martin Heinrich of New Mexico --* Headlined a July 2014 fundraiser organized by Ready for Hillary.
*Sen. Heidi Heitkamp of North Dakota --* Signed a letter with all other female senators backing a Clinton run.
*Sen. Mazie Hirono of Hawaii --* Signed a letter with all other female senators backing a Clinton run.
*Sen. Bill Nelson of Florida --* Nelson reportedly called Clinton in December 2014 to urge her to run. "It's time for a woman," he told The Tampa Bay Times. "I'm all for Hillary."
*Sen. Tim Kaine of Virginia --* Headlined a May 2014 fundraiser organized by Ready for Hillary.
*Sen. Amy Klobuchar of Minnesota --* Signed a letter with all other female senators backing a Clinton run.
*Sen. Patrick Leahy of Vermont --* Told Vermont Public Radio this in June 2014: "I told her if she decided to run I would support her and would be willing to do whatever she likes. I've made no secret of that ever since then."
*Sen. Joe Manchin of West Virginia --* He told Politico in January 2014 that he wants Clinton to run. "I don't know if there's anyone more qualified. I've seen it all," he said.
*Sen. Ed Markey of Massachusetts --* Markey endorsed Clinton in a statement to reporters in October 2015. "I believe there is no one better to lead the effort to combat climate change here at home against the climate deniers and around the world as we partner with other nations to implement clean energy solutions," he said.
*Sen. Claire McCaskill of Missouri --* Signed a letter with all other female senators backing a Clinton run.
*Sen. Barbara Mikulski of Maryland --* Signed a letter with all other female senators backing a Clinton run.
*Sen. Patty Murray of Washington --* Signed a letter with all other female senators backing a Clinton run.
*Sen. Chris Murphy of Connecticut --* Murphy endorsed Clinton for president in June 2015. "I am proud to support her. I'm all in," he said in a statement.
*Sen. Gary Peters of Michigan --* Peters tweeted in April, "I'm standing with @HillaryClinton because she's the middle class champion that America needs."
*Sen. Jack Reed of Rhode Island -- *Formally endorsed Clinton in April 2016.
*Sen. Harry Reid of Nevada -* Formally endorsed Hillary Clinton in an interview with CNN in February.
*Sen. Brian Schatz of Hawaii -- *Tweeted Monday morning that he was backing Clinton in 2016.
*Sen. Charles Schumer of New York --* The outspoken senator has attended a number of Clinton events, including fundraisers."
*Sen. Jeanne Shaheen of New Hampshire --* Signed a letter with all other female senators backing a Clinton run.
*Sen. Debbie Stabenow of Michigan --* Signed a letter with all other female senators backing a Clinton run.
*Tom Udall of New Mexico --* Udall tweeted in April that he was "ready for Hillary." Clinton, he wrote, "has the experience to be our next President."
*Sen. Mark Warner of Virginia --* Headlined a July 2014 fundraiser organized by Ready for Hillary.
*Sen. Sheldon Whitehouse of Rhode Island --* Told The Hill in January 2014 that he was backing Clinton.
*Sen. Ron Wyden of Oregon - *Formally endorsed Clinton in January.
*UNDECIDED*
Not all senators, however, are ready to endorse Clinton and some have been unclear about their support.
*Sen. Angus King of Maine (Independent who caucuses with Democrats).
Sen. Robert Menendez of New Jersey.
Sen. Jon Tester of Montana
Sen. Elizabeth Warren of Massachusetts -- *She signed a letter with all other female senators backing a Clinton http://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/10/u...warren-hillary-clinton-donald-trump.html?_r=0

Here are the Democratic senators backing Hillary Clinton for president - CNNPolitics.com





......and still counting!


----------



## Valerie

now she's running AGAINST TRUMP, and even Republicans are AGAINST TRUMP.  


Anti-Trump Republicans seek last-ditch delegate revolt  - CNNPolitics.com


----------



## Valerie

Fri June 10, 2016

The faction of the GOP that is unhappy with Donald Trump as the party's presumptive nominee has one last plan to stop the mogul: staging an all-out delegate revolt at the Republican National Convention.

Anti-Trump Republicans seek last-ditch delegate revolt  - CNNPolitics.com


----------



## Militants

Why does not Kasich won Republican poll even Trump maybe are strongest of them all candidates in all United States.


----------



## Valerie

one candidate received more individual votes in these primaries than ANY OTHER candidate on either side.

that candidates name is HILLARY  


Hillary for America starts right here | Hillary for America


----------



## Flanders

​https://tse1.mm.bing.net/th?id=OIP.Mb3adbf1948ebccf62f2d6af8c29376e2H0&pid=Api&w=133&h=181

*To Velarie: And the winner for best tongue-in-cheek award for responses is —— VALERIE. *


----------



## Valerie

oh my bad.. i meant to say...........


ONE candidate received MILLIONS+ more individual votes in these primaries than ANY OTHER candidate on _either side_.


guess who..?     




Hillary Clinton on the issues


----------



## Militants

Flanders said:


> ​https://tse1.mm.bing.net/th?id=OIP.Mb3adbf1948ebccf62f2d6af8c29376e2H0&pid=Api&w=133&h=181
> 
> *To Velarie: And the winner for best tongue-in-cheek award for responses is —— VALERIE. *



Gold candidate?!


----------

